# WW2 modeling brought to a new extreme.



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2006)

This is incredible. It almost deserves a place in a museum,

UK 1/6th Collectors Club :: View topic - German Class "52" Locomotive


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2006)

The detailing on that is incredible, brilliance...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty wild!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow that is amazing. At the Sinsheim museum they have one of those trains there. I really need to go back to the museum again and get some pictures of the planes, tanks, trains, and artillary pieces.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2006)

Fascinating.The first impression I've got ,was that somebody did the engine up.An excelent work.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2006)

Amazing.... The money alone just for the dolls has to be staggering..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2006)

That is a great siggy Les. I might have to buy the game just so that I can get cool screen shots as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2006)

*Jaw drops*

Wow!


----------

